# cougar hunt



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry for the link I didn't have time to post it up here hope that ok.
It even has the kill shot on a little video clip enjoy.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... /2367.html


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Now that is a Lion Hunt story!!! Wow good job with the detail and the video clip. I would love to do that some day. How long was he?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I never measured him but I would say he was average length.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing an awesome story. You got yourself a really nice cat!!! Please send me GPS coordinates of the yotes.  I need to head out to the Bookcliffs this coming winter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Nice cat


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

One of my favorite hunting stories of 2007. I am not sure what I enjoyed more, the pictures here, or hearing the passion in your voice when you told me the story in person. Congrats again on your memorable hunt!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on ya! That was awesome. One less cat is a good thing, especially on the books.

sawsman


----------

